# Aire at Calais



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone used the Aire at Calais recently and is it easy to find? We haven't done that crossing for many years but arrive there at midnight tomorrow and would like to stay for a few hours before heading down to the black Forest area for 3 weeks.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't stayed there for a few months however last year it got kinda scruffy and frequented by travellers - maybe ok now. Costs around 7 Euros unless you get away before the attendant arrives. Its easy enough to get to by following the Plage signs after keeping right out of the docks.

We usually catch a similar ferry and stay in the P&O/Sea France car park ticket booking area next to the terminal for a few hours before moving off. Not the quietest place around but relatively safe. Keep to the eastern end (away from the terminal building). Its free and the terminal has toilets and showers. Much better place to stay in our opinion

Pete


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calais Aire*

Good afternoon,
You will see the aire on the right hand side as the ferry enters Calais port.
On leaving the ferry terminal follow signs for Centre Ville, always turning right until you pick up signs for Muncipal Campsite and Camping Cars Aire. You will travel along a cobbled road with tram track in the middle, go under a building, immediately turn right onto a bridge over water. Next, a roundabout, then first on right is the campsite, 100mtres further on turn right at the side of a restaurant and 100 metres to the Aire. 
At that time you will not have to pay 7 euros as the Collector only comes at 6/7 pm


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do yourself a favour and stay in the ferry terminal car park. Calais Aire now gets crowded and since travellers started using it I no longer consider it secure and too easy to suffer damage.
Gerry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We stopped there for lunch for just over one hour and ended up with a ticket! We tried to pay but couldn't find anyone who would take the money, in the end we left to avoid missing our ferry. Last summer it was not clean, rather smelly and had a lot of oil on the surface, amongst the rubbish. May have been a bad day for a visit (mid-August), was not very full and there were no travellers there. Just our opinion but don't think we would choose to go back there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Was Ok there in march, but work going on at the pier, so noisy.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Stopped there last September and had mountain bike stolen from back of Motorhome
They cut clean through the security rope
Alan H


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*calais*

we have stayed there every year for the last 4 years at beginning and end of our holidays!Had no problems!Try and park as soon as you get on to aire as you get a bit of ferry noise nearer the harbour wall!!Every 20mins!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've stayed there several times with no problems though never in high summer. There are several good restaurants and shops within an easy walk and, though noisy, you can't beat the view of the boats coming in and out.
There are town buses handy should you wish to go into town or to Auchan.

We were advised not to park under the wall at the back of the site as the municipal campsite is above it and it is not unknown for children to throw stones onto the vans below apparently. We've not seen this happen and have not seen any travellers at this time of year. There is a frequent police patrol around the area.

It is administered from the municipal campsite next to it and, if you are concerned about not paying, you can go there and pay. There is a borne for water and waste though we have never used it as we always arrive when there is a queue.

In stormy weather it can be a bit sand-blasting but you do not hear any of the port noises then !

We like it and it's become part of the beginning and end of our holiday.


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

we stayed there at the end of the summer last year. it was packed to the brim, dirty and .....well if there are other options i'd take them. i also couldn't find where to pay as i did get a ticket,i left without paying , nearly nine months ago now. but if the p.o ferry ticket area is recommended by others i definitely wouldn't bother with hassel of the aire.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

I was there Sunday night. It was fine arrived mid morning and the collector was wandering around for his 7 euros. Didnt see any unsavoury types there , was a lovely day. Some fast food places at the end of the aire doing chips and sandwiches. Ice cream vans on the sea front .

I found it very easy to find , mind you i did use the sat nav  

gary


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I like the aire at Calais. Never had any trouble there.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> I haven't stayed there for a few months however last year it got kinda scruffy and frequented by travellers - maybe ok now. Costs around 7 Euros unless you get away before the attendant arrives. Its easy enough to get to by following the Plage signs after keeping right out of the docks.
> 
> We usually catch a similar ferry and stay in the P&O/Sea France car park ticket booking area next to the terminal for a few hours before moving off. Not the quietest place around but relatively safe. Keep to the eastern end (away from the terminal building). Its free and the terminal has toilets and showers. Much better place to stay in our opinion
> 
> Pete


Pete - we stopped there overnight on 21st April - still €7 - and they still come and collect the money at different times of the day.

No problems with travellers when we were there and was busy, but I have seen it a lot busier.

They are doing some building works to the jetty in front, but it did not cause us any problems.

Carol


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

eRogerd said:


> Has anyone used the Aire at Calais recently and is it easy to find? We haven't done that crossing for many years but arrive there at midnight tomorrow and would like to stay for a few hours before heading down to the black Forest area for 3 weeks.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We like it and it's become part of the beginning and end of our holiday.


Agree with Grizzly, we get the cat done locally, then 24 hours to unwind do a bit of shopping and hop on the ferry.

Olley


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*Aire in France*

Thanks everyone for your help and advice. When I get over tonight I will check the Terminal out and if there is space, stay there and then call in on the Aire first thing in the morning to see how that is as well. WIFI permitting, I will post a SITREP (Sorry, military speak - Situation Report) in a few days.

Thanks again

Roger


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

i got there last fri night 11.30pm 2nd may it was full so we stopped by the water point . good nights sleep got woken by street cleaners at 6am but apart from that no problems. have stopped many times before only problems were kids in cars doing hand brake turns at 2/3am so wots different to home.


----------

